# xxxx



## polylureosis

Poly (many) Lure (lure) Osis (disease)

I fit in with this bunch.....

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=5004&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=collection


----------



## pavariangoo

Well I made my first account name on other things as pavariangoo 6 years ago. I was eating a bavarian cake and it was gooing all over my hands  So I was looking for a username and thought hmm bavariangoo, but obviously I am not going to name myself after a cake so made the much more realistic, "pavariangoo".  There you have my mind boggling weird story :lol:

Kris


----------



## Dodge

First car was a 1940 *Dodge*


----------



## L3GACY

A play on my last name that was started by a mate back when i started high school. Then found the internet when i started gaming.


----------



## rob316

i have my username because "Stone cold said so "!!


----------



## eth93

Ethan is my name, but my nickname is eth/edge so that's where eth came from, and I was born in 93. 8)


----------



## Beer

I like beer.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing

imaddictedtofishing because im addicted to fishing...


----------



## mattyp

Are well where do i start with my username.......................

It all started nearly 40 years ago when my mum and dad named me.................Matthew

I'm very imaginative with user names :lol:

Good topic though

Hope we get more explinations for weird usernames

Cheers

Matty


----------



## Astro

old nick name....because i worked so fast they said i moved like astro rockets on my feet......or was it because i was spaced out????


----------



## Physhopath

Beer said:


> I like beer.


 Mmmmmmmmmmm Me too :lol: :lol: :lol:

Physh (fish ) opath (crazy ?) :?

Not psychotic just crazy 

I think. :shock:


----------



## Swamp

Swamp is my nickname that evolved from my surname

Cheers
Swamp


----------



## Blaen

Blaen is an old Welsh name or Cymric name for the officenado's (is that how you spell that word?)

These days it is often spelt Blayne, well often enough considering how uncommon a name it is.

This is the sad part :lol: , it's name that has stuck with me since my old gaming days, I used to help run a Comic Book and Games Store many years ago and my gaming name was always Blaen, so I have always used it on most forums I am a member of.


----------



## butts

Hi All

Well there are many different versions as to why I'm called Butts, here are a few:
I like butts (well yes but that's not it)
I like to have my butt spanked (nope that's not it either)
I like to spank butts (again yes but that's not it)
That I am that way sexually inclined (NO I'M NOT. Not that there is anything wrong with that)
Some say that it had to do with a night at the pub where girls were dancing and I was dragged up on stage and then had my belt removed and pants around my ankles(bent over), then I was repeatedly spanked with my own belt (that didn't help)

The REAL reason is&#8230;&#8230;..
When I started work where I am now a bloke said I looked like Tony Butterfield who played rugby league for Newcastle Nights and his nickname was Butts as per his surname, I was only there a week and I was known as Butts and that's all I get now&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..(honest)

Butts&#8230;


----------



## crazyratwoman

CRAZY - i am that
RAT - used to have pet rats
WOMAN - i am

first got it as my email address with optus, the guy cracked up so much he said "you do realise that someone from may optus may ask you for your email address if they ring?" I said yep, if it gives em a laugh, then its worth it.... and no one forgets it!

same thing with my posts... if you have a laugh, a groan or an eye rolling moment, its worked!

also, i tried to make Kegs my username but it wouldn't let me (thats my other username for everywhere else!)


----------



## sitonit

watched a lot of happy days and ended up sitting on it so to speak as opposed to in it


----------



## FishinRod

My name is Rod & I like fishing. Also a pun on one of our pieces of fishing equipment.


----------



## granpop

I am - to six grandkids

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bazzoo

bazzoo , well my mates called me Bigfish , because i was a comptettion still water swimmer and mad keen body surfer , but i couldnt call myself bigfish on here , because i dont catch any that big , so being named barry , some people called me bigbazoo , i dont know why , but they did , so there you are , i cant be big bazzoo on here , because if i was ,Davey G would have to be called Giant Davey g. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbd

It was the cheapest way for me to get personalised number plates.


----------



## wearebeingwatched

I paddled over a big stingray one day and he looked straight up at me and I wondered who was watching who.Thought it would be a catchy name.


----------



## anthropomorphic

Unashamely pilfered from the Terry Pratchett books, and akff wouldn't allow anthropomorphicpersonificationofafishermansa**e as a username. 
Too long or something. How can that be 2 long? What are those Y2K coders doing with their time these days??
Cheers,
anthropomorphic


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSHCHLsAADTXgAAQQOcEoVQAP//f4DABMm2wamISeJlPFPUaGINpNBqp+ap6BMUMmmIaMg0GmiaUbJqD1HlGhoDQeEHjsWSGzHDb1sc4MEB7hjy3zQTURGsaGRcNEmRYwgqwmsnp5lbJwcokWtflUwTfDgts+Nb2c1BdjGjVWIdhkahmTomLRN/NiBmx8buTJavsJsDyGN3IFmpZDMjIiXZEbmpJFHkT3hiHcoe98BoCxvK+3WuPBHDaNMbPlavF5oyXcIqhoWgv0jIELu2RgkRTmJxF1CXUQZpRqlWvkE1sGQe5qooM1iXIjYorbpYQsgpwQ2hoaiwbrVnBUAlUA0oKtraO0nCk2UlNMDAybvrCwUiYaQZSbTVMA4JH5sXcEVrpLC4MSEiGUrSoN3HiwzlBASl5tleZ1UpjX+LuSKcKEgQ4Q5dg


----------



## Robdog

It' simple,
First name Rob and back in the 80's in Gladstone Qld at party. Some guys from Adelaide who were under certain substances [beer I think] started calling me pigdog [they stated a similiar look] it stuck for a while, then ---Robdog!


----------



## yaksta

Great read, I hope we can get everyone onto this one.
Mines simple
Yak Kayak
Sta Starr being my surname.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## outriggerbev

I have this extra limb thingo that helps me stay upright when things start smelling a little fishy!


----------



## Daveyak

My name's Dave & when I registered on AKFF I had to think of a name & so I display my lack of imagination :roll: 



lantana said:


> Hi Dodge, Mine was a 1948 Eric


Never seen one of those, where were they made? :lol:


----------



## PalmyMick

well i work as a tradie and though well "hard yakka" work wear, but it was taken ,so just shortend it to ardyakka, 
thought i was clever at the time :? ,, can you change it? i would now,,,,,
cheers mick


----------



## Dodge

ardyakka said:


> , can you change it? i would now,,,,,


Mick just PM redphoenix with details, and he can sort it out for you mate if you wish to change


----------



## EstuaryGirl

Mine's self explanatory as you can guess.
Estuary = Place to fish.
Girl = Moi!!! :lol: 
Love the thread Eric  

Cheers


----------



## wapstar

Mines pretty simple, just a play on my last name, Wapper......Wapstar

or if I am feelin real lazy W*


----------



## FoolInjected

Bend over and I'll show ya.....

No seriously I was playing around with a custom Fuel Injection set up and the pun was spun by a work mate


----------



## swampy

Something to do with my farts :? , dont no what they were whingeing about I thought they smelt like roses. 8) :roll:

Swampy


----------



## BENM

I couldn't think of anything clever at the time.....


----------



## DGax65

*D*ouglas
*Gax*iola
=
*DGax*

The first time I tried to use DGAX as a screen name I found out it was already in use; so was DGAX1, DGAX2........ Who knew there were so many? Had to come up with one that wasn't taken. :idea: I was born in 19*65* and I also served aboard the USS Enterprise (CVN-*65*). There you go....DGax65


----------



## justcrusin

When I joined the forum I had come out of a bad period in my life an was justcrusin, plus I was 32 at the time.

Cheers dave


----------



## 123SHARKY123

its my nrl team GO THE SHARKIES


----------



## Geoff

> its my nrl team GO THE SHARKIES


There my team as well. Go the Sharkies.
As for my user name - Geoff, well that is my name.


----------



## Davey G

Go the mighty SHARKS... 8)

My name is Graeme Yevad. G Yevad. But I thought i'd be tricky and spell it backwards..

Hey presto. Davey G.

Cheers,

Dave (oops i mean Graeme) :shock: :lol:


----------



## anyyakildoo

when i joined this site i didnt have a yak..hence my user name..


----------



## Nodds

I have Narcolepsy which is a sleeping disorder that causes the sufferer to fall asleep with little or no warning :shock: :shock:

So because I was prone to nodding off I figured NODDS was a good username 

I've been on glyco nutrients for the last 3yrs and have all but beaten the narcoleptic symptoms so I might be looking for a new name soon :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers nodds


----------



## wopfish

When i was at Uni a mate of mine that I used to share a house with.. after consuming large quantities and curry / garlic / chillies and anyything else of the ilk.. said I smelt like a *** (which in the UK is a term for an Italian - my father is) - then we would go down to the Union Bar and drink.. and I used to have about three pints before anyone finished their first one (still do).. so he said I drink like a fish.. He then decided to call me Wopfish !!! Smells like a *** drinks like a Fish - simple...burp,fart,prooop !!!

Woppie


----------



## lampukameister

well - a lampuka is the national fish of Malta. hopefully no need to explain mesiter :lol: given I am of maltese decent - it sort of fit.


----------



## enyaw

ENYAW= wayne backwards.


----------



## Sunhobie

because *Iamthebestkayakfishermanontheplantandiluvtakingthepissoutofotherswhocantakeitandgiveitback* was a bit longwinded.
and Ive been a Hobie dealer for 15 years....
and I do jerk jackals. Damn they are expensive!


----------



## sunshiner

You can probably guess, although I'm thinking of changing it to wetandwindyshiner -- because that's the way the weather has been here for three months


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Geez I regret mine and would take it back in an instant.

About 15 years ago at uni a few friends and I were on a chat room - back when the internet was young, new and strange - and we'd had a few beers as you do at the time. We were pretending to be a hot young blond Aussie girl studying in Iceland and we thought we would call ourselves "Crazy Horse" because it is the name of a strip joint here in Adelaide. Strangely enough we suddenly received a bunch of strange messages in a language we couldn't understand before we realised that half the people in the chat room were from Iceland. Geez it was funny.

In the 15 years since I had never been in another chat room or joined any other forums until this one looked like it would be great fun. I also couldn't think outside my past history and stayed with the name Crazy Horse. Geez I wish I didn't. I'm sure any South Aussie looks at the name and thinks that all I do is hang out at seedy strip joints.... I honestly don't - honestly!!!!

Consider myself instead a famous Indian War Chief!


----------



## Bartek

I have used this user name for years on the internet, it was my father's pseudonym when he was in the the Polish resistance during the "Rising of Warsaw" in WWII.


----------



## butts

Hey Crazy!!!
It's NOT a 'seddy strip joint' .

It is a very respectable astablishment to which I did attend while I had to work in Adelaide for three months a couple of years ago. Gee I mis Adelaide


----------



## L3GACY

butts said:


> Hey Crazy!!!
> It's NOT a 'seddy strip joint'


Better than some... If Waldo were next to me i'd be glaring at him right about now.


----------



## Blackant

I once tied a vey small (size 18) fly called a Blackant to catch my first trout up in the Barrington Tops area and thought if that worked I might be able to catch some fish out of my kayak. To my suprise it did. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Greg


----------



## Guest

I use the nick 5thofNovember for forums and playing FPS games online. 05/11 is a significant date to the english as it marks the anniversary of the gunpowder plot (1605) which is when Guy Fawlkes tried to blow up parliament building. There's a well known poem that again, is much better known to the english than anyone else. It goes: _Remember, remember, the 5th of November, gunpowder treason and plot. I see no reason why gunpowder treason should ever be forgot._ I've since adapted that poem to read: _Remember, remember, the 5th of November, gunpowder treason and plot. I see no reason why pelagics in season can be caught from my Hobie not._ But I didn't choose the name so I could be clever (or not) with poems.

In a round about sort of way, Gunpowder treason is a central theme of the movie 'V for Vendetta' (made by the guys who made the matrix trilogy). I thought that movie sent a strong and timely message about where our society seems to be slowly but surely heading. It doesn't come right out and say so, but it's very much an anti-neo conservative statement. So above all, my nickname is a nod to V for Vendetta and the 2-fold message it delivers. Part of it directed to big government, essentially saying 'screw you Bush' and the other part directed to the people, essentially saying 'be afraid, be very afraid... this is what might just happen'.


----------



## Jeprox

In my less cooth and cultured days as a youth in the RAN, slightly after the cessation of the Vietnam War,we used to spend many months in SE Asia on exercises with other SEATO Navies. Many of our favourite ports, needless to say, were in the Phillipines. Promise I was only attracted to the Libraries and Museums!

To cut a long story short, one of the "hostesses" at one of said finer "Museums" asked me what my name was. I replied "Jeff" and she burst out with Jeprox! My curiosity piqued, I enquired as to the English translation and she informed me that it meant " One who is High Born" Happy with that I thought. Many had previously told me that I had as much class as a rat with a gold tooth: IMPRESSIVE!

Subsequently I was informed that it meant " Crazy Man" Not happy with that! Call me delusional, but I never met a "Museum Hostess" whose probity could be called to question, I have contented myself with her explanation lo these many years. Cost me several pesos as best my memory serves, so she must have been speaking the truth. Who said money can't buy you love?

Jeff


----------



## Jeprox

Said "hostess"'s name escapes me in the cloud of my lost youth, but I do remember me loved her long time. Sweet girl.


----------



## Guest

Mac - First two letters of my Surname are Mc so add an a for mac

Fish - Well I like to fish.

That makes it makes it Macfish and for you Lantana I do have scottish blood lines 

Cheers


----------



## radar

well its has alot to do with my surname and have been called this since starting work a long time ago.......... :?


----------



## Baldy

Mine comes from my surname, cant remember not being called baldy, in highschool I probabbly wouldnt have turned around if you said my first name, the easy goin teachers called me baldy, im sure there are people ive met who only know me as baldy :lol:

For the record I had a full head of hair until the clock hit 30.....I swear it was on a timer  :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy

ps: Im in no way a relation of this bloke..


----------



## SteveCan

First 8 letters of my real name and has been email address and forum username just about everywhere.

I treat it more like a motto, I am game for just about anything if it looks like a bit of fun.


----------



## cruiser

you know that old saying a dog is like there owner  ,well we have a jack russel who is laidback chilled out ,wake me up when where there type of thing. and at some stage was refered to as a /cruiser /now this is the sad part   ;for the dog that is;was told by reliable information that we are alike, hence the name cruiser came about . now i know this is very tough on 'sam;that is his real name ' but we are still good buddies cheers cruiser and sam /woof/


----------



## onemorecast

DGax65 said:


> I also served aboard the USS Enterprise


Wow Doug, you're luckly you weren't one of those unknown security officers, they always got killed within 2 minutes after beaming down


----------



## Guest

lantana said:


> Glad you come on board Macfish,i was worried i may have offended you with the term
> mad fisherman from Scotland. There's scot in my blood allso
> cheers,
> Eric


No Probs Eric, I'm happy with the Mad Fisherman tag, though some on here think I'm just plain mad and lets say, Grumpy, :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## hairymick

Been called an old #[email protected]% for a long time now.

the #[email protected]% I Can handle but DON'T CALL ME OLD.


----------



## murd

I was raised in Papua New Guinea during 1967-74. Life was pretty laid back then and as kids we became pretty wild and feral (according to out relos back home). Dad was a hunter and he wanted us to hunt, so by 13 yo I was extremely capable with a rifle, competent at catching snakes barehanded and was the first white kid in Port Moresby High to have a pet saltwater crocodile. 
(Fasttrack to age 17) A mate's dad owned a one-room shack in the bush up near Hawkes Nest, NSW. On a year 12 school holiday, 4 of us went for a few days stay there. After a heavy nite of underage boozing, I tried to get some much needed sleep but one of the guys kept waking me up by dragging me in my sleeping bag across the floor. Seeking revenge, I got up early the next morning and with my air rifle, dispatched a bunch of birds that I quietly stuffed inside his own sleeping bag while he was still comatose in it. When he woke he just sat in the bag while the rest of us giggled ourselves stupid. Suddenly he feels something and pulls out a dead bird, then another, and another. Man, he freaked big-time! He screamed, 'You're a fu**!!#n murderer! From that moment on 30 years ago, I was christened 'murderer', a terrible nickname when being introduced to girls in my prime and having to explain myself before they ran for the hills. Over time the name was shortened to murdie, or simply murd which is still in use today by my closer mates who remember that terrible day when Rick fought back!.


----------



## DrJed

Playing computer games as a kid you could only have 3 letters as a username - I was JED. DrJed was just an extension of that when playstation came out...not real exciting I know. I was going to claim a doctorate of bullshitology but it didn't seem appropriate.

Bud - Great thread

Cheers


----------



## sulo

Sulo was a nice old dog we used to own.She was a bit of a garbage guts so she got named after the company that supplied the wheelie bins in our town.In other forums I'm Fezzo,after one of my ferrets or Bronson ,after my present dog. 
I spose I could call myself Paris Hilton after my other ferret .But that'd be ridiculous.


----------



## yankatthebay

mine is based on where I live, I wished I had used "Zoidberg" though, as it would fit my avatar better - got to love futurama!!!


----------



## buddahbelly

my kids claim (incorrectly!!!!!) that i may have gained a podgy belly and have taken to rubbing my belly for luck whenever they go to do anything. Cheeky buggers


----------



## DGax65

onemorecast said:


> DGax65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also served aboard the USS Enterprise
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Doug, you're luckly you weren't one of those unknown security officers, they always got killed within 2 minutes after beaming down
Click to expand...

Screw that security gig. They always got zapped or turned into a cube by the first commercial break. Don't want that.
I was a reactor operator. I got to operate the warp core and tell Scotty when she was about to blow.

I sure enjoyed my time in Star Fleet, but all that getting thrown side to side messed up my back.






sorry about the threadjack


----------



## Prawndog

I love stirring people. When my eldest daughter was born she had a toy on her bouncer that looked like a cross between a prawn and a dog (see avatar).

I wrote a nursery rhyme about it and another toy that looked like a cow, was told never to repeat it again (by my wife), which I did, as often as I could. My best mates kids sang it at his work christmas party as part of the kids singing contest, his wife now hates me. Apparently the silence was deafening after the performance, except for the odd cough.

My other cricket and fishing mates heard about the rhyme, they made me record it and used it as mobile phone alarms, rings etc. I'm now known as prawndog by them much to my wifes disgust. When they found out I had a kayak they wanted me to name it prawndog as well.

Oh yeah, my 2.5 year old now asks me to sing it often. I wish I could but I don't want my family jewells to end up in a coffe jar full of metho.

I thought, if I'm in that much trouble I may as well make it worthwhile and used it as a logon to the only web forum I have ever been involved with. It seemed logic that I would fit in with another crazy bunch of reprobates and here I am.

Oh yeah, it also sounds kind of fish related.

Cheers,
Jason.


----------



## Davey G

Prawndog said:


> I love stirring people. When my eldest daughter was born she had a toy on her bouncer that looked like a cross between a prawn and a dog (see avatar).
> 
> I wrote a nursery rhyme about it and another toy that looked like a cow, was told never to repeat it again (by my wife), which I did, as often as I could. My best mates kids sang it at his work christmas party as part of the kids singing contest, his wife now hates me. Apparently the silence was deafening after the performance, except for the odd cough.
> 
> My other cricket and fishing mates heard about the rhyme, they made me record it and used it as mobile phone alarms, rings etc. I'm now known as prawndog by them much to my wifes disgust. When they found out I had a kayak they wanted me to name it prawndog as well.
> 
> Oh yeah, my 2.5 year old now asks me to sing it often. I wish I could but I don't want my family jewells to end up in a coffe jar full of metho.
> 
> I thought, if I'm in that much trouble I may as well make it worthwhile and used it as a logon to the only web forum I have ever been involved with. It seemed logic that I would fit in with another crazy bunch of reprobates and here I am.
> 
> Oh yeah, it also sounds kind of fish related.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jason.


And you now know that we all want to hear your rhyme don't you? C'mon prawny - fess up


----------



## Y-Knot

originally started on this forum known as 'SmurfSmuggla' buggered if i know why, thought i better simplify it and just spell my name (tony) backwards Y-Knot...well it almost worked :roll:


----------



## Prawndog

Davey G said:


> And you now know that we all want to hear your rhyme don't you? C'mon prawny - fess up


Well, that would ruin the mystique wouldn't it...... :lol:

I'm sure the rhyme, which describes waste eating monsters that lurk in the toilet, appeals to 2-10 year olds, but maybe not us "adults".

I got the most fun out of teasing my wife by singing the rhyme to my baby daughter, who smiled and gooed at all the appropriate places :twisted:

My mates embarrassment was a lucky by product from a visit to Perth 2 X-mas ago, when alcohol convinced me his 7 and 9 year old just had to know the words to this little ditty. He had what was coming to him, yes Drayto - you are a first class bastard as well :twisted: :twisted:

Prawndog rules!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pescado

Great thread!

Id just come back from Mexico and was hyped on all things spanish, hence pescado = fish (in spanish)....hmmm :?


----------



## Tim

Mine is...well, obvious


----------



## outriggerbev

give it to us prawndog-I'm running out of fresh stuff to bug my wife with-bev


----------



## fishydude

Because I have shifty eyes? :shock: :lol: Actually I tried my usual with no success  so just put in the first thing to pop into my head  .


----------



## GoneFishn

Work rings for me at home and the answer they get is he's bloody Gone Fishing and he didn't take his mobile :lol:


----------



## bushwoodboy

Bushwood is the name of my social golf club.
Pinched from the golf club name in the movie Caddy shack.
Because of my involvement in that & my boyish good looks :roll: Bushwoodboy
Cheers Mal


----------



## Guest

My username is the same as my real name 8)

My parents reckon they found it in a baby name book, but my brother and I found a video at the back of their closet when we were younger that makes me think otherwise! :lol:


----------



## Dodge

Dallas said:


> but my brother and I found a video at the back of their closet when we were younger that makes me think otherwise! :lol:


Mate have you a sister called Debbie by any chance, and also inspired by the video :lol:


----------



## xtian

I stuck a page of newspaper to the dart board. Threw the dart 5 times and in order of sequence landed on the following letters;

1 = x
2 = t
3 = i
4 = a
5 = n

I hate being called 'Donkey' or 'Tripod'...

Cheers
Christian


----------



## Redro

Redro is a South African brand of fish paste..........


----------



## JocksRdown

Hi,
Interesting topic...
I made this name when I was 17, because when I was drunk I mooned buses and trains. Now mates just call me Jocks.

Rob.


----------



## Southerly

Hi all,
When I was in my early 20's I fished hard off long reef out of a aluminium runabout for a few years. My radio call sign and boat name was 'southerly'. When I sold my boat the guy who brought it used my call sign for himself as I stopped offshore fishing for a few years. I was really pissed he pinched my call sign as it was my 'identity' on the water.
David


----------



## Biggera Yakker

That's where I live - Biggera Waters, Gold Coast!


----------



## Seasquirt

Ahhhh now I do love the sea and I am short in stature and so I came to be known as Seasquirt. After I looked up the name and description of the actual sea thingy I cringed a bit. So the ONLY description I will adopt is that "the Sea squirt prefers to settle on hard surfaces, particularly man made structures" ( like kayaks ) 8) :lol:


----------



## pavariangoo

Dodge said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> but my brother and I found a video at the back of their closet when we were younger that makes me think otherwise! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate have you a sister called Debbie by any chance, and also inspired by the video :lol:
Click to expand...

Hahaha


----------



## avayak

Every day I wished that one day I would avayak. Now I avayak I go fishing   .

Also Inspired by a little caravan on blocks up at Seal Rocks called Avachat.


----------



## Fishrman

G'day all,
Well, Fishrman, I created a variety of names that all drop the e it was the first of the nickname changes before people put in numbers instead of letters. On various games I am Killr Huntr Shootr and Fishrman


----------



## Guest

Dodge said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> but my brother and I found a video at the back of their closet when we were younger that makes me think otherwise! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate have you a sister called Debbie by any chance, and also inspired by the video :lol:
Click to expand...

No sister named Debbie mate, although I did know a girl named Debbie some years back ;-) :lol:


----------



## pavariangoo

Maybe she wasn't in Dallas at the time, off on a sequel movie maybe? :lol:


----------



## ausbass

Australian_Bass = aus_bass

my favourite species to fish for.


----------



## ausbass

and also _antidisestablishmentarianism_ is too long to be useful on such a forum


----------



## Poorinthesun

poorinthesun. I am an expat pom, i grew up in a housing estate like millons of others, we were lower than blue collar but worked hard and forever skint, so when the chance to come to Oz came up when i was a child i remember my dad saying "when we move there at least if we are skint the sun will be shining, and not pi55ing down with rain all the time". Best choice my family ever made.


----------



## manta30

My name came from my fav marine animal. I had the most awesome experience scuba diving one day - hiding out of the current, behind a coral bommie, with a huge mantaray (estimate 5-6m wimg span).  
Spent 20 mins side by side with this amazing animal. It was swimming so close beside me i could (and did) touch it. Only reason I left was because of being out of air. And I mean out of air, sucked tank dry :shock:. Still get a buzz just talking about it. ;-) 
Neil


----------



## fisherdan

UMMMM.......

I'm glad my name's not Mike, cause I like to Hunt!

Sorry


----------



## pavariangoo

fisherdan said:


> UMMMM.......
> 
> I'm glad my name's not Mike, cause I like to Hunt!
> 
> Sorry


My brothers girlfriend of many years ago bought her car from a place by that name. She had no idea what was so funny.

Kristian


----------



## AGE

I'm boring....... My name is Adrian, my mates have always called me Age. I like being called Age.


----------



## FHM

No, its not named after the magazine. Though I likes the pics in that mags.
The name is an abbreviation FHM= Flatheadmoruya. Moruya where I first caught a fish and its a flathead. .


----------



## Gigantor

Gigantor ... because I'm a big fella (I thought it was obvious really???)

Originally was a nickname given to me by my golfing buddies - I used to hit em real long. But that was before kayak fishing. Who cares about golf now! Give me yak fishing any day.


----------



## MrX

The "X'" stands for "baiter".

(Come on - we all do it when where not fishing)


----------



## koich

It's because I'm an accountant.


----------



## noboat

NOBOAT because I used to own a Yak, not a boat. But sadly the yak is gone and I'm now in a boat, but I still don't call it a boat as it's just a little tinny and not a boat at all realy. This noboat is for sale at the moment and I'll be back in a Yak asap.
So to clear things up for you all it's still NOBOAT, and will continue to be NOBOAT when I'm back on a yak as I still will not own a boat and prob never will.


----------



## bungy

My mate of 30 odd years is a scottsman and some how out of my surname got BUNGY.


----------



## fishnfreak

FISHNFREAK

Well, i am freakily into fishing, its my life sort of.

Also i love me heavy metal, bands such as Cradle of Filth, Trivium, Maiden, Pantera, Black Label Society, and i am always in black band shirts black jeans etc So o get called a freak quite often.

=Fishing Freak


----------



## koich

I'm not even an accountant 

I just can't remember where it came from, I've been using this username since I was 12 or so. For want of a better excuse I just make up whatever


----------



## Profishional

Driving back from Vic to Nsw after a family get together, to keep the kids occupied we play a game were we try and put the word fish into other words so they sound similar to the original. My ten year old daughter came up with Profishional (profeshional) if that's how you spell it I don't know it, spent most of my school days sneaking off to go fishing. We think she did so well with this one, we are using it for our busines name.
Clever kid and keen fisho.


----------



## zipper

well my last name is zippel, i know its weird but its not my fault. and yes i am aware that it rhyms with nipple infact that is my nickname to a few kids at school. 
i was planing on making it nipples but i didnt want to sound like a freak so zipper it was. also i am constantly leaving my zipper undone like any good man. so a guy with the name nipple who has his fly undone :lol: ...i think i would be quite popular with the fuzz

cheers


----------



## johnny

It's my name..every other name I've been given is unprintable!


----------



## kayakity-yak

I was thinking up some funny names to christen the yak with and came up with kayakity-yak. Its also a mildly ammusing contradiction to my demeanor - I'm usually pretty quiet.


----------



## Luke308

Luke ....needs no explaining, however the 308 represents the love of my life.
My 308 5L VH SS Commodore.


----------



## danofish

my name is dan, and i like to fish!!!


----------



## dunebuggy

When I was 1st introduced to the internet and bought my 1st computer, I owned a dunebuggy. I had it for many years.
So, _"dunebuggy"_ seemed to be an appropriate nickname.


----------



## Junglefisher

I fish in the jungle.


----------



## BJM

My initials are BJM - I'm a deep thinker eh!


----------



## yakattack

well quite simply its what i like to do while on my yak that is attack......( the fish that is )


----------



## Raider

Raider because I paddle Raider seakayaks. I owned the original Raider X in my area. I have had a series of them as well as others in the Raider range. I am currently having some input into the design of a high volume touring Raider which should be on the market later this year and the first one out of the mould has my name on it. My VHF call sign is Raider One because I had the first one. My partner is Blue Raider and others are known by their deck colours to make it simple for we old folk.

Raider


----------



## Wattie

My name is TEN INCH becuse I have a 10" willy.........thinks......shit.........I am on the wrong forum again..........I will have to stop doing that.

My Name is Ian Watkins......My nick name for years has been Wattie. ;-)


----------



## lostinoz

when i first arrived in oz i constantly had to keep checking my melways to see where i was heading, being a flooring contractor meant i was never in the same place or area two days running and thus was lost in oz (until i got a satnav that is ).  steve.


----------



## grinner

the grinner is an annoying pest up here in queensland. a big one puts up a great fight and then youre really disappointed and usually swear saying "damn i hate that grinner he really is annoying"

sometimes people become aggressive to the grinner and smack him with something heavy, try and wring his neck or stab him. but the grinner just keeps that silly smirk on his face and heads off to the murky waters he inhabits.

he is a proloific breeder but of fairly low intelligence.

oh and thanks to red for my avatar taken off coochie somewhere where i like to holiday.

pete


----------



## Cheeky

Mine was giving to me by some of my hockey mates. While in the change rooms after each game of hockey I'd say "who's coming to the bar for a cheeky one?" or "who's up for a cheeky?" As it turned out a cheeky one more often than not turned into a massive night. That's when they turned into "Tippers" but that a whole nother story ;-)

Oh, plus I'm a cheeky bugger  

I'm going to name my first yak "Cheeky One", and when I buy my next one it will be called "Two Cheeky".

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## GregL

No idea :?


----------



## yutryn

well not much explanation needed here


----------



## YakN00b

Mines simple
yak = kayak
n00b= internet speak for newbie


----------



## noeskimo

i paddle a yak, but im no eskimo....

.


----------



## Grunt

Mine is pretty simple too. Real name Grant.

I got it from sailing when as a 4th hand on a 16' Skiff. My first day out I was trying as hard as I could and was grunting a little with all the effort I put in. Got called Grunt and the name stuck ever since.


----------



## riv

Riv came from when I was young I worked in a factory and was a bit Grungy long hair black tees all that and the older guys called me River after the actor that caught on and got shortened to Riv, years later I started online gaming and needed a name so riv it was.


----------



## Wembas

well my user name..... WEMBAS - its shrouded in mystery !!!

well actually - no - i created this user name when i set up my first internet account A LONG TIME AGO !!!!!

its an acronym of all the things i liked at the time... and still do.... cant tell though - you can guess if you like - plenty have tried and failed.


----------



## BJM

W omen
E ating
M eat
B eer
A nd 
S unshine


----------



## Wembas

nice try   

you've got the right idea though !


----------



## widsa

WIDSA
= My nickname since I was a kid comes from William some how, go figure.
Most just call me wids.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

One of life's funny coincidences and nothing to do with my fishing skills you understand but i seem to catch heaps of reef ooglies and never any of the more desirable fish, even when amongst a boatload of fellow anglers braining the so-called quality fish while i brain the rainbow slimers. It makes me good at filleting and skinning though...

Also I thought the alternative equally valid nicknames would be harder to explain to my missus if she ever looked over my shoulder as I was posting stuff on the forum eg "Chickmagnet", "Lovemagnet", "Apollo", and "Bunsofsteel" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bankmaggot

Mom thinks poorly of me


----------



## Boone501

boone = I'm a rather poortly fella, and i love beer and cricket..... :lol: 
501, not to sure, always been that on the net, i think when i was younger we had a code in school, 501 was 'shove it up your as#@.


----------



## oldtimer

my yak is 25 years old ;-) ;-) ;-) gaz.


----------



## tobes

Tobes because iam Tobes


----------



## reverend1

Well it goes like this. 
A lot of years ago i did school work experience.
A few mates and I convinced a lot of the other students and some teachers i was a priest for work experience. 
Held the name since, could have been a lot worse LOL.

Gary


----------



## Rebel 1

Mine is simple, i work for rebel wardrobes and my van has rebel on the back. so if you see a rebel wardrobe van at the ramp etc, there is a good chance i am around :lol:


----------



## yankatthebay

I was less creative than, lazy really. I am a Yank (American) and I live at the bay (Nelson Bay)


----------



## hoges007

nickname is hoges (surname hogarth). the 007 part evolved cause on most other sites (yahoo, gmail, etc) "hoges" had already been taken, so i needed a number... & i thought the bond reference would be unique.

looking back i prob should've just tried to use "hoges" here, but didn't think of it at the time. :?


----------



## lotta

simple really -lotta fish ,women ,money umm yeah ok mainly a lotta that too -goes with the surname bull- hey dodge i suppose you bought that 1940 dodge brand new from the factory :twisted:


----------



## castawayperth

Castaway because.....

It is an instruction i.e. 'cast away - do your best to catch a fishy'

It is a great 'fillum'

Sometimes I think I am completely alone because no-one in my family understands my one-eyed fixation with fishing.

Dave


----------



## slowflow

;-) my user name slowflow comes from where i fish mostly ie the slow flow of a river bend.

Cheers slowflow 8)


----------



## Dodge

lotta said:


> hey dodge i suppose you bought that 1940 dodge brand new from the factory :twisted:


Hey Peter not quite mate but was around for the model before as well mate ;-)

I got the Dodge in 1954, and when I went to repaint it sanded back to find Red Deluxe Taxi markings underneath the black duco.....rang their garage and an old mechanic was able to give me its history, and we think it went around the clock half a dozen times before I got it mate and probably transported thousands of yanks around during WW2, also suspect I used the back seat much the same as they did ;-) :lol:.....all memories now though


----------



## blahger

From years ago trying to get on to servers that demanded unique names "Blah" was taken, "Lager" was also taken, smash them together.....

Oh and "Funky disco sex machine" was also taken when I tried signed up


----------



## mcbigg

I went through a Scottish phase once.


----------



## ELM

Very original, my initials and I love the tree.
On a scuba forum I am; Dive In Wine Tanks, worked in the wine industry, drank wine, basically swam in the stuff + my love for diving.
Red,Red wiyne, HiCuP!!


----------



## surfersam88

mmmmm ... take me back .... first attempt to kill myself on four wheels was on a surfa sam skateboard, the only thing available at the time, they were Australian made & b***y dangerous, would lock up when you tried to turn them hard, collision of head & road like dreams & reality coming together










the *88* ? ... well ... they're my thongs because every man needs some dress footwear to impress the ladies with ....

surfersam88


----------



## giffu

Got mine as an apprentice, use to torment the older fellas and they'd tell me to get f******,if you say previous 2 words quickly enough it sounds like giffu , and has stuck for nearly 20yrs


----------



## Flashlight

Got mine when I first joined the Navy in 1978. Pretty simple really surname is Light and the bloke who gave me the name went through several versions (gas, torch, pen etc etc) until we hit Flash, I have been called by that nickname since....


----------



## Kevlar

My name is Kev. One of my first colleagues called me "Kevlar" and it kind of stuck. On car forums I am a member of I go by Kevlar GT as I own a GT liberty.


----------



## justdrinkbeer

just my surname

;-)


----------



## mad996

I used to ride bike for 8 years like i do fishing now week in week out and the bike is stored for yet another day so i must remember the fun on the Ducati 996


----------



## Keggy

Mine come from my junior Rugby League days. On my very first training session the coach said.. Look at this kid, he is a keg on legs. So stuck the name Keggy , Kegglet, Keggstar & the list goes on. Though I have aged some since then, the more appropriate nick name now would be.. Barrel ! :lol:


----------



## sliderman

Sliderman because i love those slider soft plastics the original and the best i.m.h.o


----------



## Flyrot

Dunno really, nothing to do with sheep, just love my fly fishing and over the years have had a few non-believers ask "whats all this fly (fishing) rot?"

Just a name. :?


----------



## ned

Simple - My name's Dennis and 'Den' backwards is 'Ned'.


----------



## Stu

_Stu_ or _Wart_
Same bloke same ugly head.
One just seams more appropriate when introducing oneself to the ladies
When I came into this world my mother called me Stewart but no one else ever has.

Cheers
Stu.


----------



## CHIMO

I am from Canada and was back there in the mid-70's when the country was trying to establish a nation-wide salute when toasting a drink...
...Chimo is an Eskimo greeting, literally translated meaning "I'm friendly, are you?". It stuck!!! I've had a dog (my favourite ever) named Chimo...
...a couple of boats....numerous passwords derived from it.

I don't think it ever worked as a drinking salute...but I have kept it over 30 years!

Chimo!

_Chimo eh. How's it going. Let's get some Kraft Dinner and play hockey eh? _


----------



## mustrumr

Just my desperate attempt to find something mildly amusing. From my reading of other posts I suspect there are a few Terry Pratchett fans on this board, and they've probably worked it out already.

For those of you who haven't yet experienced the unmitigated joy of reading Pratchett's hilarious Discworld novels: Mustrum Ridcully is Archchancellor of the Unseen University (the discworld's premier university of magic). And he's obsessed with fishing. "Mustrum Ridcully lit his pipe and cast a line on the end of which was such a fearsome array of spinners and weights that any fish it didn't hook it might successfully bludgeon" ("The Last Continent").

And I also play guitar so "mustrumr" could be pronounced to rhyme with "strummer". OK, it's not that funny, but I'm easily amused :lol:

Cheers,

mustrumr


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## northernmonkey

i'am originally from the north of england & moved to the south west of england in 1998 ( not too long after the film "lock stock & two smoking barrels" came out) the film was based in the london area & there was a character in it from the north of england who they called "northern monkey" i did'nt mind it so i guess it sort of stuck.  
neil


----------



## Clawhammer

I'm learning to play the banjo....'clawhammer' style.


----------



## mustrumr

> I'm learning to play the banjo....'clawhammer' style.


how cool is that, Clawhammer 8) What are you doing, Appalachian fiddle tunes?

I play a bit of bluegrass, Irish fiddle tunes, old-timey, etc on flatpick guitar. I'm pretty ordinary, but it's fun.


----------



## Argonaut

Argonaut - a member of the crew of the Argo, the ship which sailed Jason to find the golden fleece and also the name of a certain blue kingfisher that lives in my shed. Don't know if they trolled any Xraps tho, hmmm?

Brian


----------



## Sidetrak

3 reasons
1. Because when i began 'yak fishing it was a 'sidetrack' to fishing from my boat......how things change :shock: 
2. Because I have a terrible tendency to become disoriented....distracted, and* sidetracked*! Well, I don't think so but my other half does and the name stuck! :?
3. The yak's name is Sidetrakyak


----------



## mak

my nickname has always been killer but when we had to get our names embroidered on to our shirts at work it wasnt "correct" to have killer, i didn't want mark, sounds like a dog with a hair lip, so i dropped the r. thats how mak was born.


----------



## nemollie

How about this for dumb ass. I have 2 kayaks , a viking Nemo and an Ozzie, except I thought the Ozzie was "Ollie " for some stupid reason that I still can't figure.
Spose it could have been Emo and Ollie
Now where did I put that piddle, I mean paddle.
Andrew.


----------



## Meat

Meat is short for "Meat to Pleeze You"the name thrust upon me by the Hash House Harriers.


----------



## skorgard

Skorgard is Swedish (wife's language) for "archipelago" = group of islands and I usually go out in a group of AIs


----------



## RangiRocks

Rangi Rocks is based on a popular Maori name
I'm a Kiwi - not a Maori


----------

